# Was ist das für eine Farbe?



## pking (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Was ist das für eine Farbe im unten im Anhang?


Grau ist z.B:

H8000000F 

Und was ist das für eine Farbe?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Februar 2006)

Ganz klar, dass ist eine Mischung aus Hustensaft und Torf.


----------



## Leola13 (13. Februar 2006)

Hai,


AnnaVis Farbwert

Ciao Stefan

Dennis ! ;-]  Hustensaft ist rot.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Februar 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dennis ! ;-]  Hustensaft ist rot.


Aber doch nicht jeder, oder? Ausserdem sagte ich ja, dass es eine Mischung aus Hustensaft und Torf ist. Offensichtlich mit hohem Anteil an Torf.


----------



## thecamillo (13. Februar 2006)

pking hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist das für eine Farbe im unten im Anhang?
> 
> ...




H8000000F ist die hexdez der Farbe Grau

Neuer Rekord: 4 sec in Google! Muha!


----------



## Azrael Crusader (13. Februar 2006)

Mal ne dumme Frage nebenbei, kann ich nicht in Photoshop den farbcode rauskriegen, indem ich mit der Pipette auf die Farbe klicke und dann auf das Farbkästchen der Vordergrundfarbe klicke? Da steht doch dann der Hexacode...


----------



## Leola13 (13. Februar 2006)

Hai,



			
				Azrael Crusader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ne dumme Frage nebenbei, kann ich nicht in Photoshop den farbcode rauskriegen, indem ich mit der Pipette auf die Farbe klicke und dann auf das Farbkästchen der Vordergrundfarbe klicke? Da steht doch dann der Hexacode...



Das wäre aber doch zu einfach, oder ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thecamillo (13. Februar 2006)

Seid gegrüßt ehrwürdiger Meister Joda,

sicherlich ist euch nicht entgangen um welch prikäre Angelegenheit es sich hierbei handelt? Wir veruchen den jungen pking nur auf den rechten Pfad zurückzuführen, denn offensichtlich bereitet er sich darauf vor, die dunkle Seite zu ergründen. 

Wie immer habt ihr natürlich vollkommen Recht. Und obgelich pkings Verlangen, die Macht der dunklen Seite zu kosten, verpüre ich die Präsenz einer noch gefährlicheren Macht: ........Die Grauzone!

Möge die Macht euch leiten.


----------



## thecamillo (13. Februar 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau, wo bleibt denn da der Spass, wenn man auf alles gleich die Richtige Antwort parrat hat!


----------



## Azrael Crusader (13. Februar 2006)

@ camillo 

Danken ich euch junger Padawan,

verstehen ich das Problem jetzt. Schlecht die dunkle Seite ist. Farben ein Jedi lernen muss...


PS: Yoda schreibt sich mit Y...


----------



## ikon (14. Februar 2006)

Täusch ich mich oder haben hexadezimale Beschreibungen von Farben nicht immer 6 und keine 9 Stellen?


----------



## thecamillo (15. Februar 2006)

Hi ikon,

sicherlich ist dir nicht entgangen, dass es noch mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten für hexadezimale Farbzuweisung gibt. So ist es auf hiermit. Die haxadezimale Anordnung

H8000000F

ist eine in VisualBasic angewandte Farbnummern- Kombinationszuweisung nach RGB bzw. umgekehrt, meist verwendet für Schaltflächen iniziert mit _vbButtonFace _.

Aus Photoshop kennen wir lediglich eine 6stellige Hexadezimalanordnung, welche aber x-belibig erweitert werden kann. Man hat ja schon den Vorschlag gemacht, für die angehängte Grafik, in Photoshop die Pipette zu benutzen. 

Wenn pking aber jetzt in VB arbeiten will, kann es sein, dass er mit einer 6stelligen Kombination nicht weit kommt. Da ich mich was VBCoding anbelangt nicht auskenne, distanziere ich mich von intelligentgemeinten Aussagen, welche ich mir selbst aus den Fingern saugen könnte - *Deshalb habe ich auch Google benutzt *und bin eben so auf diese Antwort hingeführt worden.

MfG thecamillo


----------



## tschimo (27. März 2006)

Hallo

Erstens ist es kein Problem den Farbcode im Photoshop herauszufinden. 

Schritt 1 : Das Bild in Photoshop kopieren 
Schritt 2 : Den Colorpicker öffnen ( In Toolmenü eine der beiden Farben anklicken ( D drücken dan sind si Schwarz und Weiss) )
Schritt 3 : die gewünschte Farbe anklicken und voila

Zu deiner Frage:

444C3D <- ist der Hex Farbcode deiner Anhang Datei.


----------

